# prayers/well wishes today for all the PSAT takers



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

my 2 oldest are doing that today. 

Anybody else? 

Cindyc.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Our youngest took it on Wednesday.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

My daughter took it on Wednesday as well. Very glad because she came down with a bug on Friday afternoon!


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I proctored it on Saturday. One of the most boring things you can ever do. You are not allowed to read or do anything, just walk around quietly and check to see if students are putting their answers in the right test section. I had to take my shoes off since they squeaked.
Dawn


----------

